# Ky had a seizure :(



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Thanks to this forum I was able to remain calm and get through it but I've never seen a dog have a seizure before. Scary stuff!
There wasn't anything violent so I wasn't even sure that's what was happening. The sound of her loud breathing drew my attention, by the time I got to the couch her legs were stiff as boards and when I looked in her eyes, nobody was home.

I just held her and spoke very quietly to her until it was over, about a minute. I wouldn't have had any idea what to do if it wasn't for all of you!

The Dr says we're just going to wait and see. She had her full blood work done a week ago, he keeps a close eye on it because she takes pain meds daily. All of those tests came back very good. He said nothing in the blood work showed any reason for a seizure. He said sometimes they have them for reasons unknown, sometimes it's due to meds, sometimes when they start later in life they can be due to brain tumor.

I'm going to continue her pain meds because they help her so much but if she has another one we will come up with a new plan.
She's been absolutely fine since it happened other than being very needy last night but that was fine with me because I was feeling awfully needy too 

Bentley just stood in the middle of the liv room watching her while it was happening, the poor guy. When it was over he came up to her and licked her face. I think he knew something was wrong he just didn't know what. 

I have a new found respect for all of you that go through this. I knew it would be scary but I had no idea the amount of shear terror that comes along with it ♥


----------



## ZeppGold (Aug 9, 2009)

So sorry that you had to go through this. I am hoping and praying that that will be the only one she ever has.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Poor Ky and poor you! I hope that this was a one time thing and neither of you had to go through it again.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

I'm so sorry this happened. Many dogs have only one seizure and never have another, so fingers crossed that this is the case for Ky.

If you want to learn more, this thread shares the collective wisdom of many members who have or had seizure dogs: http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...es/108429-seizures-101-basic-information.html.

Hugs and prayers for Ky and you,
Lucy


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Thanks Lucy I'll read through that tonight just so I feel more prepared. She bit her tongue and it was bleeding a little, my first instinct was too check it out but I remembered reading on here that you should never put your hand in a dogs mouth during a seizure so I waited. I would be SO lost without this forum! ♥


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

I had a seizure dog and we were never able to tell what caused them. She would actually seek me out and hope into my lap before the hit her. I often thought stress brought them on, she was a rescue and had a few ghosts in her closet. The last seizure she had was five minutes after I was on the phone with the vet to give permission to put my other dog down. She lived another four years, and never had another.

I am sorry you had to go through this, they are very scary.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Bentleysmom said:


> Thanks Lucy I'll read through that tonight just so I feel more prepared. She bit her tongue and it was bleeding a little, my first instinct was too check it out but I remembered reading on here that you should never put your hand in a dogs mouth during a seizure so I waited. I would be SO lost without this forum! ♥


If you like, I can move your thread to the Seizure sub-forum. That way it would probably attract more attention from those of us who deal with the condition regularly. However, it might be premature to do that since you probably want your other friends to see this post. Just let me know...


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

As it already has been mentioned on this forum, keep a diary of anything that happened on the day of a seizure. Heart worm medicine given? Flea medicine? New floor cleaner? Etc, etc. I wish I had done that, I do remember odd things happening on the days that she had some of her seizures, but nothing consistent.


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Yes I started a diary today, hopefully the rest of the pages will remain empty :crossfing The Dr also suggested if possible to grab my phone & video it for him.

I also thought about the stress, when I asked the Dr today he didn't really give me a direct answer so I took that to mean it could cause it since he is well aware of our situation at the moment & he normally gives me very direct answers.

My son will be moving in early next week so I'm sure things will run more smoothly for all of us then.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Joyce, I am so sorry to read this. My thoughts are with you all. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

What my vet told me is we could run a thousand dollars worth of tests and most likely never find a cause.

I know the worst seizure my Nickie had was when we brought her home from the vet after having a treatment for heart worm. That one was a grand mal, and it lasted long enough for me to be able to bring her to a safe spot, call my vet and have them get my vet to the phone. So that one I am assuming was from the poison they gave her. Another time was I had put fly repellent on her ears (she was a GSD the flies that year were biting her ears raw when she was outside ).

Patting her and sweet talking her relaxed her enough so that she would not fight them and get through them faster. Afterwards she would always throw up, pee and defecate. I would always feed her afterwards, and she always acted like nothing happened. My other dogs always just knew to stay in the other room.


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

When it rains it pours. We have a friend who had two of her Goldens develop seizures. Happened 2 times to each and never again. No idea as to why. Hope its an isolated incident.


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

Joyce I'm so sorry to hear this...I went through this with my first golden, Sammie, when she was eleven years old. It's so hard because there's so little you can do other than hug them and talk softly to them hoping they can hear you. My thoughts are with you & Ky.

Pete & Woody


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

I am so sorry Joyce, all I can offer is my thoughts and prayers. I truly hope this is a one time event....


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

So sorry to hear about this, Joyce. You are in our thoughts.


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

I am so sorry, poor girl...you are in my thoughts, Joyce...


----------



## coaraujo (Nov 2, 2012)

So sorry to hear this, prayers to you and your family. what would we do without this forum, seriously I wonder sometimes...thank goodness Ky is okay, healing thoughts.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Joyce, I am so sorry to hear this. I had a dog who had 2 seizures, they are so scary. Praying for you all. Xxoo


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

oh Ky
My heart stopped when I read the title of this thread

You just have way too much on your plate, Joyce. Sending prayers for your family


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Thinking of you and hoping it's a once only event for Ky.


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

Joyce,

Yikes...I am sorry to hear this. I am hoping this is a one time thing. Give Ky a hug from me and sending one for you too!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Joyce, I'm so sorry.

Prayers for you and Ky.

Hugs to you!


----------



## Helo's Mom (Oct 16, 2011)

I'm so sorry to hear this. I certainly hope it never happens again. I hope it was an isolated incident. *hugs*


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

So very sorry to read this, hoping it doesn't happen again. Give your beautiful girl a comforting hug from me x


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Joyce*

Joyce

So sorry to read that Ky had a seizure-praying it doesn't happen, again!


----------



## Shellbug (Nov 14, 2013)

I'm sorry. Seizures are so scary  I hope it never happens again. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

How is she doing now? You must have been terrified. You were strong...funny we are strong when we have to be.


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

Fingers crossed this is just a 1 off !!!


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

Oh my goodness Joyce what a shock on top of everything else you are going through
I am so glad to hear that you boy is staying with you to help you out. What a blessing. 

Sending prayers that you don't have to ever deal with this again. A minute is a very looong time to see your pup like that. Try to remember that people with seizures often don't remember any of it so I hope that this gives you comfort. Hearing your soothing voice would have also helped. "It will be over soon," is a phrase that I like to keep in mind for our pups as well as ourselves. Sleeping deeply and hunger after seizures is also common so I hope that Ky had a good healing rest 

Our thoughts and prayers are with you!!


----------



## Heart O'Gold (Jul 31, 2012)

I am so sorry this happened to Ky. I also hope it was a one time event. I'm glad that your son will be around to help and I hope you will have some time to rest, heal, and de-stress a bit if possible. Sending you prayers and healing wishes.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Just seeing this, not what you all needed, thinking of you.


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Joyce so very sorry to read about Ky you sure have had far far more than your share of bad stuff happen to you, saying a prayer for you and yours.


Sent from Petguide.com App[/color


----------



## ShadowGolden (Sep 4, 2012)

So very sorry to read about Ky - hopefully this was a one-off event and she's back to her normal, princess self.


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Thank you all, Ky is much better today. Yesterday she pretty much slept the day away and didn't want to be bothered by Bentley so she handed out corrections like party favors  Today she's being playful and acting 100% normal, even her back pain seems to be lower today. 
She has taken control of the backyard, Bentley is a little disappointed about that because he was really enjoying being "in charge" out there yesterday.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Glad to hear she is ok, we are massive Ky fans over here!. Sending over hugs to you all x


----------



## Belle's Mom (Jan 24, 2007)

Glad she is better and glad to hear your son is moving in - that should help some around the house also.


----------

